# Greetings from Mars!



## katz640 (Aug 10, 2010)

Haha, not really.  I'm actually from California.

I am 20-years-old and I'm a Junior majoring in Biological Sciences. I've always liked mantises since I was young, though I didn't really keep one until my high school years. One November, my dad found a mantis on our backyard fence on a really cold day and decided to take her in. I named her Manty (creative, I know), and, knowing nothing about mantises, I guessed that she was a male -- until she laid eggs the next day!

Ever since I started college, I stopped keeping mantises until very recently (now that I'm in an apartment that allows pets). A couple of weeks ago, I told myself I would only buy one mantis... and I ended up with six. Currently I have 3 Chinese, 2 Dead Leaf, and 1 California Mantis (?). Maybe you folks could help me confirm the species of that last mantis sometime.

Anyway, I joined hoping that I'll learn how to become better at mantis rearing. =)


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome welcome! I started with one Chinese in April and now I have 6 different species numbering up to 17 total. It's addictive!


----------



## katz640 (Aug 10, 2010)

Heh, heh. I'm tempted to add more, but I think my roommate would kill me.

It is very addictive...


----------



## Jesskb (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome! I'm new here myself and I can tell you you've come to the right place, lots of knowledgeable folks here!


----------



## katz640 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi! Nice to meet you.  That's good to hear then.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome! Does anything specific interest you within biology as a career possibility (yet)?


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome. I am studying biology myself.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome new person from distant planet! Or do I assume to much that you are a person, a mantisman maybe :tt2:


----------



## ismart (Aug 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## katz640 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi, Peter! Not exactly... I was thinking pharmacy but I'm not totally sure.

@Rick: Cool! What are you planning to do with Bio? Or are you as indecisive as me?  

@Hibiscus: Hey! Just a person, I guess. I bought some stuff off of your site a couple of times.

@ismart: Thank you!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2010)

If I knew the email address then I would know it was u, I am at [email protected] if u need me! Mantis woman from mars! :lol:


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Steph ;-)


----------



## katz640 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks!  

-

The e-mail I use for Paypal is [email protected] Thank you~

-

Kiet? Geez, sure is a small world -- er, small world wide web. Thanks.


----------

